# So what does 2 inches of natural hair actually look like? Please post it here :)



## soslychic (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm very excited about my decision to go natural for the second (and hopefully final) time. I got my last relaxer in mid March right before my wedding so it has been 4 months now. I can stretch the natural portion of my hair to about 1.5 inches in most places. I was originally planning on doing a longer transition but I'm getting so sick of the two textures and am thinking about chopping in a couple of months.  I know many of you know the feeling. I'm getting sick of braids (so is my DH) yet I don't know how to style my hair out. Perm rods/straw sets don't last long, the relaxed portion looks a mess with a twist out, braid outs/bantu knot outs are ok but I get tired of that all the time. Plus I have such a desire to wear my natural hair out again. 

My hair texture is 4a/b. Who has picks of a 6 month or less transition?? Post pics pretty please  I wonder if 2 inches is enough to twist out...does anyone know? Thanks as always lovely ladies!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm too tired to post pics right now.  But I have multiple big chops in my fotki.  I never transitioned.  The link to my fotki is in my siggy.


----------



## soslychic (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Evallusion. Wow! Your growth in 4 months is stunning! Any others?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 14, 2010)

i hope some people post as well!  but there are a couple in here pics of big chops


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are two pics when I was 8 months, so I had about 4 inches of new growth.  Since the majority of my hair was relaxed, I did lots of ponytail rollersets which smooth the roots (somewhat).


----------



## LaToya28 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is my hair last month...I think it was about two inches. It's definitely long enough to twist.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 14, 2010)

my avatar is me now w/2 inches.


----------



## soslychic (Jul 14, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i hope some people post as well!  but there are a couple in here pics of big chops



Great link. thanks!


----------



## soslychic (Jul 14, 2010)

Love your hair! Did you chop it yourself? It looks so polished.



LaToya28 said:


> This is my hair last month...I think it was about two inches. It's definitely long enough to twist.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm...you all have me wondering if what I thought was 3 inches of hair was actually two. :scratchch

I always estimate this BC to have been 3 inches. Y'all gonn' make me all furious afresh if that heff that butchered my hair robbed me an inch more than I thought  :






Nah, I'm not even gonna go there...coz the more I think of it, the angrier I get since my _five-head_ is exactly 3 inches long and in that pic it looks HUGE cf with the hair. 

Nah, I will continue to call it 3 inches. It's not fully stretched there so..._*must not think of it as being two inches*_ 

Oh I think I've confirmed it is slightly more than 2 inches. My ear is 2 inches long from top to botton, and the stretched hair looks just a little longer than that:





PHEW! Y'all had me about to have a cow AGAIN! (For those who don't know, this BC was done by a SHS w/o my consent...hence the near-tantrum you just about witnessed.)


----------



## LaToya28 (Jul 14, 2010)

soslychic said:


> Love your hair! Did you chop it yourself? It looks so polished.


 
Thanks, my husband did my bc and he shapes it up for me.


----------



## soslychic (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone else? I'd really like to hear if more people had success twisting their 2 inch natural (for a twist-out)  That was my #1 favorite style when I was natural before!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 19, 2010)

soslychic said:


> Anyone else? I'd really like to hear if more people had success twisting their 2 inch natural (for a twist-out)  That was my #1 favorite style when I was natural before!



I got a very short puff when I did a twist-out on my 2.5 or so TWA (sorry the image is so bad. I didn't own a true digicam then):





I got a fuller, more obvious puff when I braided my 2.5 or so TWA:​




​


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jul 19, 2010)

In my siggy,
it's about 2-3 inches on the top.

Just took the pic Saturday (7-17-10).

I'm tickled so far...
still have some straight ends on top though...

Will be trimming those soon.


----------



## soslychic (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the looks ladies. Keep them coming


----------

